# Nickpage aus URL



## peppijunior (12. Mai 2007)

Moin!

Habe folgendes Problem:
Es soll möglich sein bei ner Community seine Nickpage direkt aufrufen zu können, und zwar so:

http://www.url.de/NickName

leider hab ich nicht mal irgend eine Idee wie ich das machen soll, hab mir MediWiki gesaugt und installiert um vll daraus schlauer zu werden(is ja bei Wikipedia auch so de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Suchbegriff), jedoch ohne Erfolg...

Hat vll irgendjemand nen Ansatz wie ich das machen könnte, hab davon leider absolut keinen  Plan


----------



## Flex (12. Mai 2007)

http://www.modrewrite.de


----------

